

Review Me: Speaker Wiki, the encyclopedia of speakers - speakerwiki
http://speakerwiki.org

======
lhorie
<http://speakerwiki.org/speakers/Sarah_Palin>

Rating on the right made my eyebrow raise. Shouldn't there be a "No Rating
yet" or something like that?

------
BMarkmann
Ahhhh, that was disappointing. Here I was expecting some good audiophile pr0n,
and find Larry Csonka and Bruce Jenner.

~~~
BMarkmann
Ok, despite my earlier dismissal, this is kind of interesting. Has anyone here
hired a speaker that demands these sorts of fees? Are these realistic, or are
these their "negotiations start here" prices? I can't reasonably see paying
Jeff Dunham the same amount as Alan Greenspan, for instance... how much do
these folks actually get in reality?

